# Bulk Lye supplier in Texas?



## Shadow Woods Nubians (Nov 19, 2007)

I buy 2-lb cans of lye at a local hardware store; I can't remember how much it costs, but it's pretty expensive: I think it's over $6 for two pounds. I'd like to start buying it in the big 50-lb pails or bags, but of course shipping is high. Would any of you Texas folks share your local lye supplier? I know how much trouble it is to search out suppliers and I certainly understand if you don't want to just give away the information, but I thought I would ask anyway. I would be very grateful!
Thanks so much,
Elizabeth


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I get mine from AAA Chemical in Pasadena, TX. because I'm close enought to drive & pick it up. I bought a bucket the first time, but it's waaay cheaper in 50# bags. So I buy a bag, and pour it into the big Walmart lard buckets that I've scrubbed clean & let dry. My hands are really crippled with arthritis, so I got a thing from Home Depot--in the paint section--looks like a big plastic "F", & pops the lids off buckets much easier than anything else.

Tom


----------



## Shadow Woods Nubians (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks Tom: do they have a website? I did a search and couldn't find them online.
I have been searching since I posted and found Supplies by Star in Ft Worth, which is much closer than Pasadena: $40 for 50 lb. It's probably in a bag, but I can pour it into buckets like you do.
Thanks again!


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

The lye from Supplies by Star comes in a big plastic bucket. She is super sweet. I got my lye from her.

Sheryl


----------



## Shadow Woods Nubians (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh, thank you Sheryl! That makes it an even better deal! I really like having my supplies in buckets. I'm thinking of taking my new 50-lb cube of tallow and squishing it into a bucket somehow.

Elizabeth


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I get my tallow in big buckets froma place in LaJunta, (not far from Sondra), but my lard comes in a box with plastic lining, so :rofl I think I am going to squish my lard cube into big bucket too. :rofl

I like my stuff in buckets, it protects it better.

Sheryl


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

I get mine from www.tayloredconcepts.com in dallas.

jodi


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:cool Cool! Dallas is much closer to you than Supplies by Star. It would be quite a drive for you to go to Benbrook. But she is much closer to me than Dallas :biggrin Glad you found someone that wasn't 90 million miles away! I love it now that I can get lye in bulk.! So much nicer and easier than those cans from Lowes!

Sheryl


----------



## Shadow Woods Nubians (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank you Sheryl! Yes, that is much closer than Benbrook, and they have a store I can look around in. I love being able to look at and handle things and not just shop online! I have Starrville in Tyler, which is great for some things, but their lye is too expensive, and they only sell 7 lbs at the most.
Thanks again,
Elizabeth


----------

